# Best manual reel mower



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

For us folks on a budget, what are your experiences with manual reel mowers? I'm thinking of buying one to use for my front yard.

What are the best ones?
Why do you like them?
One with or without a bag?

Thanks fellas!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Probably not the answer you're looking for, but for bermuda I would say save your money and put it toward a powered reel when the budget permits.

ETA: Unless you find one on CL or something that someone is more or less giving away.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Damn the devil to hell, Ware!!!! Ha! I know you're right and trust your opinion. I just want to start cutting it shorter without hurting the lawn. I'd like to go 1.5 or slightly less, but with my rotary, it will scalp it and leave those skid marks.


----------



## Jeff20 (Jun 30, 2017)

I bought a Scott's 16' from Home Depot 4 yrs ago. My yard is 1k so it works OK me. I'd still like a powered one because it's a smoother cut and you can cut at a lower level. A manual will leave a wash board look to your lawn. But it's cheep quite and not a lot of maintenance.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Jeff20 said:


> I bought a Scott's 16' from Home Depot 4 yrs ago. My yard is 1k so it works OK me. I'd still like a powered one because it's a smoother cut and you can cut at a lower level. A manual will leave a wash board look to your lawn. But it's cheep quite and not a lot of maintenance.


Do you still prefer it over a rotary mower? 
And is a "wash board look" a good or bad thing?


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> ...And is a "wash board look" a good or bad thing?


Bad, it's not like abs.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Ware said:


> Suaverc118 said:
> 
> 
> > ...And is a "wash board look" a good or bad thing?
> ...


Not like your abs??? Ha!
Ok it makes sense. Now. I'll just save up to maybe buy a pre-owned one for next spring


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Suaverc118 said:


> ...I'll just save up to maybe buy a pre-owned one for next spring.


Good plan - play the long game. :thumbup:


----------



## RockyMtnLawnNut (Jun 23, 2017)

I'm a cool season guy, but I do maintain my turf at 0.75". I can tell you that from my experience even using a 7 blade mclane push mower (supposedly higher quality than most) the clip rate is too low. You do get washboarding that is noticeable at the lower heights of cut. At 1" or so it does great, but below that is pretty tough. I'd second trying to get in the market for a used greens mower or even a homeowner powered reel used.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

If you don't want to pull the trigger on a powered reel mower, but still get that close cut, there are always other options. See below.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

^^^lol^^^


----------



## Jericho574 (May 24, 2017)

I recently switched from a manual reel (1.5") to a rotary (1.5") to a gas reel. I can tell you a few things: 1) At 1.5", there wasn't a night and day difference between the manual reel and the rotary, and 2) In June, when the grass is it's thickest, the rotary was superior because the manual reel was leaving washboard marks, and it just became too labor-some to push through the thick bermuda (I was mowing 3-4 times a week so its not from letting it get too long).

How big is your yard?


----------



## gatormac2112 (Sep 14, 2017)

Like Jericho, I was mowing with a manual reel and was killing myself doing it. I do have an 8000 sq ft front lawn though at a 5 degree slope. My Zoysia just got too thick, so I've been cutting with a rotary and after the spring scalping will use my JD 220E.

Like Ware said, I would just save up for a gas reel/greens mower.


----------



## gregorywilliams100 (Oct 3, 2017)

I had a Scotts 16 inch classic on my Tifway 419 and it worked pretty well when the grass was really thin. However, when the grass began to get thick, washboard effect, as others have noted, due to the blades not spinning fast enough and I guess not enough blades (5), and the wheels would not always turn. Wheels not turning means blades not cutting. Honestly, at least in my area of the country, it is exhausting and just not practical. I ended up basically giving it away for ten dollars just to have it gone and purchased a Tru-Cut. Night and day difference.


----------



## Suaverc118 (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks everyone


----------

